# How far will turkeys range from water?



## cornhead (Sep 19, 2010)

Wondering how far from a water source will a turkey range? Do they need liquid water daily or can they get water from food like other upland birds?

Thanks for any insights.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Turkeys need water almost every day. They can travel several miles a day as they make their rounds and some place along that route they will encounter water and will drink. I don't think they actually "go" directly to water as some animals. Their daily route may be a couple miles per day but many times they are never more than a half mile from their roosting area. Hunting turkeys at watering holes can be productive but not as much as hunting big game, and may require patience.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

They seem to be able to go for extended periods without actually drinking water. I guess they get moisture from the greens they eat in those cases.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

To answer your question more directly, I don 't believe that turkeys will live in an area that does not have a water source within about a mile. Turkeys are not desert birds and although small bunches can survive in a desert environment they will absolutely be within walking distance of a water source and spend most of their time right in the riparian sections.


----------



## Little Creek Calls (Feb 23, 2015)

In the fall turkey come to drink water every day. In the spring it is a different story, there diet changes and they eat more grasses and plants that contain water and don’t need to come to water to drink. Sometimes they will frequent water areas but more for the plants that grow around water. I have never seen a turkey drink water in the spring like I do in the fall but frequently see them eating the newly sprouted green grass at waterholes and around creek banks. In the fall they eat acorns and insects and need to come to water to drink every day.


----------



## cornhead (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I am scouting an area that has water, but nearby uplands are dry with scrub oak, sage and other trees in draws. Plenty of greens to eat.


----------

